# Flying SW



## topmom101 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all,  I am a first time Southwest flyer and have a reservation for next week to fly to FL. I opted not to buy the early bird seat assignment as I remember reading somewhere it wasn't necessary.  Can someone share the protocol to getting seat assignments? Any advice would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 3, 2015)

Are you flying alone? Origin and destination airports? Online check in starts exactly 24 hours in advance of the flight, so you'll want to check in right at that time to get the highest possible boarding number.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Scott, I am flying with my sister (she has her own reservation) from West Islip, NY to Fort Lauderdale. How does their seat assignment work?


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 3, 2015)

It's open seating in 3 groups (A, B and C), based upon your boarding number.  There is no seat saving, so if you get a B10 and you sister gets a C20, you won't board together. 

You're not going in or out of Orlando, so if you both check in at the 24 hour mark you'll likely end up with low As or high Bs. You should be able to easily get two seats together probably mid point to back of the plane if you  both check in right at the 24 hour mark.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2015)

There are NO seat assignments. Check in- either by phone or online EXACTLY 24 hours before your first flight. THIS IS IMPORTANT! You will be given a boarding number Like A-10 or B-24 or C-2 or something this is your boarding order to actually get on he plane. Then when you get on the plane, sit anywhere you want.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2015)

As to whether or not buying the Early Bird seating is "necessary" it may all depend on where you are flying out of and in to and how popular those flights are, and also whether or not the majority of the flyers purchase it.  It may also depend on whether you have anything to store in the overhead bins and if you want that stuff close to you.

We always purchase it now.  Started doing it as at times we weren't near a computer (and you can't phone in to check in, or at least you didn't use to be able to) to check in at the 24 hour mark.  

There are times even with Early Bird that we've ended up at the very end of the A boarding group.  I'm not sure if we've been as low as being in the B group.

Mostly I do it because I dislike waiting to board. 

And from the Southwest website, everything you ever wanted to know:

https://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/airport-experience/index.html


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 3, 2015)

I think they reserve all the A tickets for frequent flyer priority boarding and to sell as early bird, so the lowest you may get is B-1.  It depends on how many FF and EB they have on your flight.

From their FAQ
When are EarlyBird Check-In Customers' boarding pass positions reserved?
EarlyBird Check-In Customers will have their boarding passes reserved beginning 36 hours prior to their flight's scheduled departure time.   Boarding Passes can be printed beginning 24 hours prior to the flight's scheduled local departure time.

Will EarlyBird Check-In Customers get an "A" Boarding Pass and be among the first to board?
More than likely you will receive an "A" Boarding Pass, but not always.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2015)

I was also told (by a SW customer service agent at the airport) that the order in which the Early Bird numbers are assigned has nothing to do with when you purchased the tickets.  The first 15 are for their "Business" class.  I don't know if those are also for their premier status members.  But after that, I was told, it's based on how much you paid for your ticket.  So my assumption is, if you used points for the tickets, and then purchase Early Bird, you're screwed. :ignore:

But this system is so much better than when they used to board just by A, B or C groups and everyone would jam into line in order to be first.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I will do exactly as you say. Looking forward to trying SW and a week at the Beach Towers, another first for me.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 4, 2015)

You will be fine without the purchase of EBCI.    The only time I purchase it is when I know I won't be able to check-in at the 24 hour mark (like on a cruise).
I disagree that is a necessity to purchase.    I fly with a party of 3 all the time and we have never had an instance that we didn't get an entire row together.

As a party of two, you will most likely find seats before the exit row together and if you don't mind splitting up, you could be in the first few rows.

Just set the alarm on your phone to remind you to check in at 24.  Make sure you have your confirmation (reservation) number with you.   Once checked in you will get a boarding pass with a letter (a,b or c) and a number.

Once you are at your gate, you will see poles with numbers:  1-5, 6-10 etc.

When your group (a,b or c) is called to line up, you just go to stand where your number is.   If you are late to the airport and your group has already gone, you can go up anytime.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, Mdurette.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 4, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Just set the alarm on your phone to remind you to check in at 24.  Make sure you have your confirmation (reservation) number with you.   Once checked in you will get a boarding pass with a letter (a,b or c) and a number.



This is what I do. If I am not home, or busy at the time, I still checkin (can do it from my phone) and then later in the day, when it's convenient for me, I will checkin again. You keep your original boarding status. At that time I print my boarding passes or whatever I am going to do.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Thanks, guys. I will do exactly as you say. Looking forward to trying SW and a week at the Beach Towers, another first for me.



This time of year out of ISP you will not have a problem. Just be sure to check In At exactly 24 hours. 
It is a pleasure to travel from ISP.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2015)

Flying home from FLL .. you might want to buy it ... the cruise port ALWAYS has full flights OUT with all their trinkets (Snowbird season and full cruise ships).

"Trinkets" being in the overstuffed shopping bags from the ports where they brought "junk" to remember their GREAT voyage or gifts for family.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 4, 2015)

Will be flying back from Miami to Charlotte via Delta so no worries.  I have a feeling SW will become my new preferred airline.  I used to be a loyal JetBlue passenger but too many changes made me look elsewhere.  Thanks everyone for the great advice.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 4, 2015)

If you have a smart phone, you can check in at Southwest.com, get your boarding number and be completely paperless. Or when you check-in your (free) checked bags, print it there, but be sure to check in at 24 hours before your first flight time.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 4, 2015)

Also, make sure you sign up for their Rewards program - especially if they are going to be your "favorite" airline.  Those points do add up (slowly). I was surprised (annoyed, dismayed) to read one post that your boarding pass number was assigned by how much you paid. I know that business select (and higher class tickets) get preferential boarding priority but I always presumed first come first served at the 24 hour mark - preferred seating and EBS being assigned before the rest of the herd. My personal experience is that MANY of SWA flights have their full contingent and, if you are looking for a specific seat you should get a priority seat (and then it's still open seating)- otherwise, if you are still an adventurous type and don't care where you sit or with whom-avoid the EBS fee. Sometimes, if we are flying together one gets the EBS and saves a seat (once a cheapskate, always a cheapskate).


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 4, 2015)

People who purchase a higher priced "Anytime" fare get first priority in EBCI over the "Wanna Get Away" fares; it is also based on the time stamp of the EarlyBird Check-In purchase.

The first 15 in the A group are reserved for business select, and they will often "sell" an upgrade to one of those numbers at the gate if they don't have 15 BS passengers on the flight.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 4, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> If you have a smart phone, you can check in at Southwest.com...


Or better yet, just get the Southwest app on your phone.  MUCH easier than navigating the web site on a phone.

Kurt


----------



## Dori (Oct 4, 2015)

I think you will really like SW. If we are travelling in the U.S., we always do the 3 hour drive from Toronto to Buffalo just to fly with them.. We luv their policies, and the staff is super!

Dori


----------



## silentg (Oct 4, 2015)

This is what I do, go on check in online, put all info in ahead conf name etc, push check in will get a oops but keep refreshing last 5 minutes until check in push buttons fast and usually get an A spot, any hesitation will get you B spot. If you forget you will be in C.  We fly southwest mostly if possible. Just flew yesterday with my DH. Our daughter checked us in both got A .
Silentg


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 5, 2015)

Great idea, silentg, thanks. Will do.

PigsDad, already downloaded Southwest app and my phone and IPad. Thanks.


----------



## silentg (Oct 5, 2015)

Also FWIW we have a southwest Visa card, you get 50,000 points at sign up, and points for every purchase charged. They also have partner car rentals, etc.  Makes award tickets awarded faster than just Rapid Rewards. Has worked for us since we try to book Southwest for most of our trips.
Silentg


----------



## svwoude (Oct 5, 2015)

How does SW do it when you change planes?


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 5, 2015)

svwoude said:


> How does SW do it when you change planes?



When you print your boarding passes you get a pass for the first flight and another pass for the second flight.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 5, 2015)

svwoude said:


> How does SW do it when you change planes?



You just need to check in once- at 24 hours before the first flight of a trip. You will then be all checked in for all that day's flights on that trip code. You get a boarding pass for each leg even if there is a plane change.

Jim


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 5, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> When you print your boarding passes you get a pass for the first flight and another pass for the second flight.


So if you have a connecting flight at noon but your first flight is at 8:00am, you can check in for both at 8:00am the previous day and get boarding numbers for both? Does that means those who cannot checkin until noon get what''s left over or do they hold some numbers aside in each group?

Also if you pay for early boarding, do you still have to check in online?  I am not clear about the 36 hour statement mentioned in an earlier post. Is that automatically set by SW?


----------



## DakotaTriker (Oct 5, 2015)

Just make sure you listen to the guy with the cattle prod!


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 5, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> So if you have a connecting flight at noon but your first flight is at 8:00am, you can check in for both at 8:00am the previous day and get boarding numbers for both? Does that means those who cannot checkin until noon get what''s left over or do they hold some numbers aside in each group?
> 
> Also if you pay for early boarding, do you still have to check in online?  I am not clear about the 36 hour statement mentioned in an earlier post. Is that automatically set by SW?



Yes, you get boarding passes for both.

I doubt that they hold numbers aside.  

You should check-in online, but you don't need to 24 hours in advance.  With Early bird, you may check in later, but you do need to check-in.  That said, my wife insists I check-in 24 hours ahead of time.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 6, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> It's open seating in 3 groups (A, B and C), based upon your boarding number.



I just booked a flight for my mother on SW.  I paid the "wanna get away" aka cheap ticket.  I was able to select seats for all of her flights.  I did indicate that she was a senior citizen.  Perhaps that's why I was able to select her seats.  I have no idea.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 6, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> I just booked a flight for my mother on SW.  I paid the "wanna get away" aka cheap ticket.  I was able to select seats for all of her flights.  I did indicate that she was a senior citizen.  Perhaps that's why I was able to select her seats.  I have no idea.



I have never seen nor read anything that allowed for selecting sets online for SWA, senior citizen or not.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I have never seen nor read anything that allowed for selecting sets online for SWA, senior citizen or not.



New one to me, too. I wonder if she was a wheelchair bound passenger who required assistance by airline staff? They would of necessity get one of the front bulkhead seats.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 6, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> New one to me, too. I wonder if she was a wheelchair bound passenger who required assistance by airline staff? They would of necessity get one of the front bulkhead seats.



As far as I know, they would get a preboard card then though, not assigned seats.

I asked over at Flyertalk to see if anyone there has ever seen anything with seat selection.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 6, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> I was able to select seats for all of her flights.  I did indicate that she was a senior citizen.



Out of curiosity, what flight number and date? Did you get a confirmation of some sort with the seat assignments on it, that showed row number and seat? I'd like to see if I can replicate it.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry for all the confusion.  Lucky I took a screen shot of her ticket.  The first reservation I made for her was on AA.  But I ended up buying her a ticket on SW.  So you're correct.  I didn't select seats.  Ugh.  I have no problem with SW but my mom requires assistance.  I'm not sure how she'll manage with the cattle call.


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it is a misunderstanding.  

OK, jehb2, you beat me to the punch.  If you can't get in touch with SW about your mom needing assistance, she will be able to ask for a preboard and assistance down the ramp.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ditto what Bwolf said.    Just talk to an agent at ticketing, or at your gate, depending on your needs:

"*Assistance in the Airport and with Boarding*

Upon arrival at the airport, please inform a Southwest Airlines Agent or Skycap at your first point of contact, either at the Skycap podium or the ticket counter, if you need an airport wheelchair and/or assistance within the airport.

Priority preboarding is available for those who have a specific seating need to accommodate their disability and/or need assistance in boarding the aircraft or stowing an assistive device. If a Customer has a disability and requires preboarding, the Customer should request a Preboarding Document from our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate. The Preboarding Document serves as notification to our Operations (Boarding) Agent that the Customer has a need to preboard. It's important to keep in mind that Customers who preboard may not occupy an exit seat. Customers with disabilities who have any other special needs related to boarding should speak with our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate."


----------



## dwojo (Oct 6, 2015)

If you are flying with young children you will get earlier boarding so you can be seated together.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2015)

dwojo said:


> If you are flying with young children you will get earlier boarding so you can be seated together.



With Southwest families with small children get seated between the A and B groups.  If you already have A seating this doesn't benefit you.  The only people who get to pre board are those who need extra time, and you need a special boarding pass (a blue card) to do this.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 7, 2015)

DakotaTriker said:


> Just make sure you listen to the guy with the cattle prod!


I have found Southwest's boarding procedures much more civilized than the majors.  On Southwest, everyone lines up nice and orderly, and only when their boarding group is ready.  On the majors, if I am in boarding group 2, I usually have to fight my way through the mobs of people with boarding passes for groups 3+ that are crowded around the gangway entrance.  They usually get up and stand in front of the entrance as soon as they announce pre-boarding!  Very annoying!

Kurt


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2015)

Kurt, I wholeheartedly agree! On Tuesday, we flew out of Toronto To Vietnam, on Air Canada. It was bedlam at boarding time. Gives me a whole new appreciation of SW's boarding  procedures.

Dori


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good morning, I checked in at exactly 24 hours prior (actually I inputted all info a few minutes before, using two devices simultaneously for my sister and I) and got B21 and B23. Hopefully we'll be able to sit together.  

Thank you all so much for your help.  Love tugs.

Beachplace Towers, here we come!!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 10, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Good morning, I checked in at exactly 24 hours prior (actually I inputted all info a few minutes before, using two devices simultaneously for my sister and I) and got B21 and B23. Hopefully we'll be able to sit together.



Shouldn't be a problem. Those boarding numbers are at less than half the plane's capacity. Unless there are a lot of passengers staying on the plane from the inbound flight and continuing on, there will be lots of seats together.

Jim


----------



## JackieD (Oct 14, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> Sorry for all the confusion.  Lucky I took a screen shot of her ticket.  The first reservation I made for her was on AA.  But I ended up buying her a ticket on SW.  So you're correct.  I didn't select seats.  Ugh.  I have no problem with SW but my mom requires assistance.  I'm not sure how she'll manage with the cattle call.



The people at SW are great with customer service and assistance.  I purchased tickets for my parents (76&79) to go to his brother's funeral.  I put on their reservation a special request to have wheelchair assistance for my mom.  They had a connecting flight and the SW employee took my parents from one plane to another. Not only that but my dad stopped at McDonalds for food while mom & SW employee went on.  My dad stood there waiting to take his order while teens chatted it up.  He was worried about catching flight  and getting seats together so he left and went to the gate.  The gate agents asked where their food was and he explained.  The SW agent went back and stood in line at McDonalds, got their food and took them onto the plane (flight attendant saved them seats on the plane!!).  They took great care of them during their time of distress.  I love Southwest not only because of this but have found their change policy exceptional.  I try to book with them as much as possible.

P.S. I didn't use the senior rate since it was higher than the cheap rate


----------

